
Distributed Vulnerability Search – Told via Access Logs - ebarock
https://blog.sucuri.net/2015/11/distributed-vulnerability-search-told-via-access-logs.html
======
estevaoavillez
As the author has mentioned "Sometimes just a few lines of access logs can
tell a whole story..."

Sometimes we keep trying to find the solution in something bigger and usually
a quickly look at logs may help us to understand the whole scenario and
motivation of the attacks.

